
Show HN: Useful Jenkins Groovy Scripts - yogeshlor
https://github.com/yogeshlonkar/awesome-jenkins-utils
======
yogeshlor
Utilities for Jenkins Scripted pipeline using Global Shared Libraries, For
managing terraform, kubectl, helm, gcloud and useful pipeline utilities

